# Bubbles comming out of my plants ?



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Wondering if this is oxygen ? Plus I just did a water change and sprayed the leaves with excell , but that was 15 minutes ago !


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

yea i think its called pearling, i noticed my xmas moss doing it a bit the other day after dosing excel too
check this link:


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I got my first bit of BBA, So I decided to trim some plants bump up my Co2, remove some duckweed (cutting out too much light) and start dosing excell plus I spot Misted the affected plants.

I am thinking abot bumping the wattage and reducing the photo period plus putting the lights on a timer.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

yea i want a timer too in case i sleep in on the wknds 
how long of a photoperiod do u have them on? my 10G is 2x 13W daylight CFT lamps and i leave it on all day from like 8am to 10pm


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Unfortunatley I think too long I wake up at 4:30am to goto work and somtimes dont get home untill after 6:00 pm . A timer is definatley in order, the tank is getting hit with 48 watts of T5 ho lights 6700K.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Bubbles are a good thing-- it is indeed called pearling and is a sign of respiration. 

Happy plants will pearl. Kudos!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

